# Three dead in fishing boat fire ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7536547.stm

My thoughts go out to the families of the men who have died


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

my thoughts are with the next of kin. Terrible tradgedy


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

A terrible loss and my thoughts go out to the lost crew and their families.
Was wondering why the crew would be sleeping aboard their vessel in harbour but I hear on the radio news that there are quite a lot of foreign seamen working on Scottish boats just now, they could be living aboard. 
It does not lessen the loss of the crew, nothing can change that, but wondered if this was true.
Don


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm sure the Fire brigade will find out what caused the fire and hopefully it will be something that could not be foreseen and nothing more.

The photo is this vessel this morning


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Don Matheson said:


> A terrible loss and my thoughts go out to the lost crew and their families.
> Was wondering why the crew would be sleeping aboard their vessel in harbour but I hear on the radio news that there are quite a lot of foreign seamen working on Scottish boats just now, they could be living aboard.
> It does not lessen the loss of the crew, nothing can change that, but wondered if this was true.
> Don


A terrible loss indeed. Thoughts are of those left to pick-up the pieces.

Such crews living on board is not at all new. It has been the case for at least four years to my (first hand) knowledge although I never came across Philipinos. Mostly Latvians, Estonians and Poles. As for fires on board - I know of at least three prawn boats in the same harbour over a five year period. Fortunately there was no loss of life and in these cases - the crews were local and living at home. In two cases the fires were electrical - battery chargers and switch gear. The other was due to a heater being left on. I always wondered if these lads were ever allowed a share rather than a wage - just a thought.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

JimC Thanks for the information about the crews living on board, thats a new one to me.
Thats what I was thinking about in my last post, not about who they were or who to blame or anything like that. I think it was from a seamans dread of fire and its results. I am sure most members will have had some events with ships and fires and seen the end results.
Davies photo shows it to be a nice modern vessel, Pity if it ends like this.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The boat is only 3 years old so it just shows that even when trawlers are built to the highest standards ( and MacDuff Shipyard certainally do that ) that the seamans nightmare of fire is still possible.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

This us where the Mission comes in to its own. These guys do a wonderful job.
My thoughts are with the crews friends and relatives where ever they may be.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

My thoughts with them also.

Jonty


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Police name boat fire death men

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7553887.stm


----------

